# Breckenridge, end of March



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm looking at taking a trip to Breck around the end of March. Never been there before, so I'm hoping you guys can help me out.

I would consider myself an intermediate boarder. I live in Wisconsin, and I can easily get down the most difficult runs here, but I have a feeling that doesn't count for much on a "real" mountain. I like to do a little bit of everything -- park, groomers, trees, etc. We don't really get powder here, so I don't do that, but I'd love to hit some when I'm at Breck.

So, any tips/hints/etc for me? What are the best runs to go on? I will be there for a few days, so I can hopefully go over a fair bit of stuff... I'm thinking mostly green and blues, I really don't have a way to know though, since I don't really have much of a basis of comparison. I'd also like to hit the park, but I'm not very good, so is there a "progression" type park?

Anyone else going to be there around the last week of March? Or any locals interested in showing a tourist around?

Thanks!


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

We normally get some nice snow storms here in March, but you never know when. You may or may not see some nice pow.

For the good pow, you need to hit the black runs above peaks 7 & 8. Your best bet would be taking the 6-Chair or the t-bar as those are the easier black runs. The other runs from Imperial are double-blacks.

Breck grooms most of the green and blue runs, but if we get a lot of snow, you might have a better chance of finding some ungroomed runs at Peak 7. The last time I was at Breck after a big snow though, Peak 7 was completely groomed. Even though Peak 7 is all blue, they are really easy blues. On Peak 8, the green Powerline run also seems to be the last one groomed. But really, for real pow riding, you need to hit the upper bowls.

For the parks, the parks on Peak 9 are the easier ones. I think Eldorado is the beginner park. The park on Peak 8 is the advanced park.

I prefer Peak 8 over Peak 9 only because at the bottom of the hills, Peak 9 seems to be tighter (more people in a smaller space) with lots of noobs. Peak 8 is a little more open. 

Others may have differing opinions, but this has been my observations.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

you buying the cocktails?


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Breckenridge said:


> you buying the cocktails?


Absolutely.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

t-mac said:


> We normally get some nice snow storms here in March, but you never know when. You may or may not see some nice pow.
> 
> For the good pow, you need to hit the black runs above peaks 7 & 8. Your best bet would be taking the 6-Chair or the t-bar as those are the easier black runs. The other runs from Imperial are double-blacks.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am headed to Breck from 3-23 - 3-27 but will likely spend my days at A basin and nights at Keystone. The guys I am going with are skiers so I might be looking for someone to board with.


----------

